# not sure what I`ve got



## ock (Feb 28, 2017)

hi 

I`m a complete newbie here and to the world of canes, an elderly neighbour passed away a little while ago and I was left an interesting walking stick, I`d love to learn a bit more about it though, I really hope you guys can help,

it`s a bamboo cane with a "black mans" head carved on the handle, you can pull the handle out to discover a long sword


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Not my area of expertise. Your best bet would be to find an appraiser that has a good knowledge of sticks. Sounds like quite a find. Pictures?

Rodney


----------



## ock (Feb 28, 2017)

here he is :thumbsu:


----------



## ock (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## ock (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like it would be a collectors piece, not sure on it's legality.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

It could be something sold to tourists. The worth depends on age and quality. You need to see an expert.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

it looks as though there is alot of petina on both items which suggests its old and probably a antique . I would see a specialist

if its a antique it will be legal


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think that's how it is here with most weapons too. If it's an antique it falls under a different category than modern weapons.

Concealed weapons like sword canes and such even if they're antiques may still not be legal to carry though you can own them.

Always check your local laws first.

Rodney


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks like a sword stick I would check if legal to carry before taking it anywhere but certain its worth a bob or two


----------

